

Google Hangouts connected with Slack etc - Qwl
https://sameroom.io/blog/announcing-support-for-google-hangouts/

======
hobarrera
> This may sound surprising, but Google has a long history of being a staunch
> supporter of IM interoperability.

First paragraph is so so far from the truth. Google _was_ a supporter of IM
interoperability. Then they closed XMPP interop, and replaced it with their
own proprietary protocol. At the same time that they did the same with several
other open protocols.

~~~
_oakland
Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's exactly what the rest of the post is
about.

